# William NG's method for squaring your tablesaw sled



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is William Ng's youtube link on squaring your sled. It is a bit long but the first half is on the squaring. The second half he shows how to make his sled. I found it easy and very ingenious. Check it out.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very good technique…
*
The Wood Whisperer has a video very similar.
*

I put a sled together not too long ago… I have yet to post it… been busy…

COOL way to go…


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Super,
I haven't watched it yet but favorited it the other day. I need to build me one & this looked like a very useful video.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

What did he say???


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks Guys
Joe cant wait to see
Randy Its a good one
Marty your ape is cofuzed


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

Joe, thewoodwhisperer actually took William Ng's class and learned the 5 cut method from him directly. He credits him on his video page… The sled I have right now is out less than 1/64 over a 16' cut, but I tell you… It took a LOT more than 5 cuts to get it there. It is pretty basic and I'd like to build a new one soon, so at least now I know.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, THAT's why they're so much the same… LOL


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Dave. Do we really need this kind of accuracy in woodworking? I'm certainly not against it, but it does seem a little over the top to me. I guess I'm just showing my ignorance.

My saw has a slider and I have only one miter slot, so if I wanted a sled like this, I would have to install a bottom plate with two miter slots and then the sled on top of that. I can just imagine what a nightmare that would be to get everything squared up!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Mike I am not an accuracy nut by no means. Take my sled now Its off about a 1/3 of a degree. It is just enough to aggravate me. Using Williams method, I grab a board, make 5 cuts, a little math, and then a small adjustment. A few thousand out wouldn't bother me. 
Believe me Mike the only thing I use feeler gauges on is my spark plugs.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm with you stefang, if side A meets side B and it looks good, It's close enough…..


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I just use wood filler. JK, no I'm not!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

thnx for the link superd


----------



## rimfire7891 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi super,

Great video. Thanks for the link. Will have to show it to the guild guys,I'm sure that will be awe struck as nobody in the club has done it quite like that in any of our demos.
William Ng is very easy to listen to and explains things very well. Well worth the 1/2 hour to watch.

Thanks jb


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

SuperD,

I just watched the video during my lunch break.

It is a great video. He's quite the teacher! Even has me believing, That I can make an accurate sled!!!!

On my "To-Do" list, as soon as I get my TS back up & running!

Thanks for sharing this. Sounds like many are benefitting from this video.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys for the comments. I am not one to get the mic out on my projects but the ease of finding the error and which direction to move adjust it in, is why I liked it so much.
Again thanks for your time.


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks SuperD, that is an excellent video. The man went into great depth and it appears so doable. 
I will be giving that a try in the next few days.


----------

